# Brokers and data for Asian markets?



## GreatPig (26 October 2005)

Anyone know of online brokers and data sources (including historic data) for some of the Asian markets? Specifially I'm thinking of Japan, Hong Kong, and Singapore - although possibly China as well.

I see HSBC Online Stockbroking, which I use here, supports Hong Kong and Singapore, but apparently not Japan and China. And I don't know where I'd get the data from.

Thanks.

GP


----------



## kaveman (26 October 2005)

Brokers I don't know about buut you can get the history and daily update from Justdata
http://www.justdata.com.au/Products/BodhiHistory/index.htm


----------



## GreatPig (26 October 2005)

Thanks, Kaveman.

They have HK & Singapore, but I didn't see Japan.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (26 October 2005)

Japan securities are also in the free egoli prochart software, however you don't seem to be able to save the OHLC data to file for backtesting. 

You could try looking around MDSnews.com for ohlc data (where prochart downloads data from), or you could try seeing if you can read the prochart cache data.


----------



## mswiggs (5 February 2006)

Hi GP,
Did you have any luck of finding data for all the asian markets including Japan?

Cheers Mick


----------

